# Non Premium Contact Numbers



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A couple of non premium phone numbers that are not widely advertised on the ferry/tunnel websites,

*DFDS Dover Calais/Dunkerque 03448 486090*

*Eurotunnel 01303 282061*

Every little helps :wink:

If you know of any for other crossings please add to this thread...

Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

This site is useful.
http://www.saynoto0870.com/


----------

